# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Suggestions >  Map the ruins of a lost city/fortress

## MapMappingMapped

Palenque, Angkor Wat, Petra, Machu Pichu... All these relics of times gone by make us gasp in awe and wonder. Who made them? Where are the inhabitants today? Why are they abandoned?
All these questions can fit straight into a fantasy world - and a map. So what about it? Drawing a city is one thing, but drawing its remnants is another. Me, I think it'll be hugely interesting for a challenge!
We could also twist things here and there - a depiction of the ruins at its height, a timeline, and so on. We'll have to decide if we do historical or fictional ruins, or both. Either ways, it'll be fun!

----------


## Rochnan

For the last two weeks I've been in a complete Indiana Jones/Uncharted/archaeology mood, so yeah, I'm in for this  :Razz:

----------


## J.Edward

This would be a cool and fun challenge.  :Smile: 
I hope it's not too soon though, as I have no time.  :Surprised:

----------


## XCali

I agree, this would be a nice one!  :Very Happy:  Though the timeline should be an option. Drawing a ruined city is hard enough as it is.

----------


## Larb

Ruins are always fun.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Speaking of lost cities, it seems exciting discoveries are being made in Guatemala...

----------

